# Vent line from Crank case HELP



## savilcr (Sep 22, 2010)

My thickest vent line coming out of the crank case is spitting out white fluid It smells like exhaust almost. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's milky oil. Check your oil and see what it looks like. Might need to flush it. Definately need to take that line off, clean it out and put it back, OR put a longer line on it and run it up to the handlebars... Hopefully just water in the line and not in your motor.


----------



## mudmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

my 300 does this also and i have checked the oil not milked un hooked the hose and blew it out with the airhose and it still does it so idk what to do anymore lol im going to hook it into my airbox this week instead of my handlebars so i can go deeper than the bars and it will have a cleaner look. but id still like to know how to fix this problem.


----------



## savilcr (Sep 22, 2010)

My oil is not milky at all. Is there a difference in the fluid in the crank case and the engine oil?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No the engine oil should be whats runs through the crankcase... Should all be 1. 

It's probably just water in the line itself... clean it out like mudmaster said, and extend it up higher so it cant hang down in the water.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

my 300 builds water in the crank vent line too...I'm re-routing the line into the air box so the water/steam has no low spot to accumulate in.


----------

